# TEIN question



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yes i searched!! 

has anyone had any experiences with Tein H -Tech springs? these are the ones that lower the car 2.0" in the front and 0.6" in the rear.

i am considering the Tein S - Tech's for the bad ass stance its got but then found the ones i mentioned above and was wondering how they were.

TIA -Dag


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

OK... im guessing no one has ever heard of these :fluffy:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

6" in the rear.. ..huh, that's low..I got Motivational CoiloverSystem. 4" drop both sides for that nice "tucked" look. And they use Eibach springs so the ride is good.. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> yes i searched!!
> 
> has anyone had any experiences with Tein H -Tech springs? these are the ones that lower the car 2.0" in the front and *0.6"* in the rear.
> 
> ...


i said 0.6" ^^^ (a lil' over half an inch) 

6" is WAY TOO LOW... especially 4 our rears


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

6" is too low for anything...


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Hahaha..my bad.. ..well, in that case 2" & .6" won't really make a difference.. ..considering B14's already sit pretty high stock.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

2.5-3.5" in the front and 2" in the back would do my b-14 up perfect. 4" all around? that's pretty damn low! 3 is pushing it, especially in the back IMO


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*to each their own..*

..I got 4" drop in the rear & 3.5" in the front w/ Motivational Coilovers.. ..the ride is good..considering I'm sittin' on 205/40/17's.. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

still no answer to my question


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ive never even heard of the h tech spring until this thread...but considering that we are talking about tein, the quality should be good.

IMO, i dont think it drops the rear enough


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry we got sidetracked on your thread  
good quality from teins for sure. i don' think .6 inches is gonna be enough in the rear either. i'd do atleast an inch and a half in back and 2 to 2.5" in the front.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..Ditto*

..yea, if I didn't know about Motivational Engineering's coilovers.. ..I'd pick the TEIN's.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

